# Feeding the new puppy



## TalkinQuack16 (Jan 24, 2012)

Bringing home my new lab puppy Sunday. I am considering feeding the Canidae brand food. Does anyone have thought, positive or negative concerning this food brand?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I've never tried that brand. For all of my other pups I fed Science Diet with good results. The last pup is getting Iams Puppy Chow, the yellow bag. That is what the breeder was feeding so I stuck with it.


----------

